# anyonne remenber the Obscur usa band Ritual Tension of the big apple



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This band stood time for me, they were , true goth , when i was a goth, now im some 40 year old guy i dont have style propperly said i dress the way i want...

Ritual Tension was the brainchild of Ivan Nahem of swans fame, noise-rock whit a smurk on is face funny humoureous , dark humor, gothic limousine kind of music.

My favortie album is Explelled and The blood of the kid , mine favorite song is whiteout a doupt New Super they were compared to bark market in sound but it think there estectic is more gothico punk art school noise-rocker.

Any people of new york still like these forgotten band Of cabbage and Kings, band of susans, Live Skull, Rat at rat r ect, and swans is a singular case see i love swans brutallity of early days but it'S too bleak and morse so too fairly negative, so i avoid, bad forr my karma the other band mention are greatt.

Im aware of the greatt Gleen Branca, and would like to know more of talented Rhys chattam

dark ''gothico''Guitar laden '' noise-rocker'' in the red like in the 80'' these were the day.

:tiphat:


----------

